# Single Bolt



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2014)

I am after a single bolt. Specifically one that holds my mudguard to my frame. I know I could use anything that screws in but I am after a flat headed one (no idea what size or what it is called) so that less crap catches the bolt head - it is between the inside of the mudguard and the tyre! 

It looks like this and uses an 8mm spanner to tighten it (something I need to remember to do more of ). My OH tells me that this will tell you what you need to know... how I am not certain but I failed today to get one and need one within the next 10 days and my step-father who probably has a drawer full of them is away from home...




Thanks

(PS - yes I know I am doing the useless woman act on names again... sorry)


----------



## winjim (18 Aug 2014)

I think what you need is an M5 bolt. M5 refers to the dimensions of the thread. I bet someone on here's got a ton of 'em.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2014)

not sure it is 5mm wide for the thread though. It screws into the across piece of both the chain stays (before the BB V) and the seat stays... if that makes any sense...
(Its my off-road touring bike). Totally failing at finding a ruler in the household....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Aug 2014)

OK - you are correct assuming that the ruler I have just installed on my smartphone is accurate - thank you.


----------



## Asa Post (18 Aug 2014)

I can't supply one, because I only use bolts that take Allen keys, but if nobody offers to give you one (ooh... er) they are easily and quickly available at Amazon. You need to know the length required. Traditionally, bolts are measured by the length of the threaded part - the head is not included.
I've always managed to find someone offering free postage, and the longest I've had to wait for delivery is 3 days.
Buy a few and you'll have spares for when it happens again


----------



## edindave (18 Aug 2014)

I needed a spacer to fit a mudguard on my hybrid, so went into an LBS to enquire/ask for advice. The lass went out back and returned to hand me a small bag full of spacers and bolts of various lengths and said 'see how you get on with these'.

Pop into your LBS - they'll have buckets of them!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2014)

or try Wilkinsons


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Aug 2014)

Ahhhhh - LBS did not have any... will have to try another at the weekend when I go into Chester or Manchester..


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Aug 2014)

You want an M5 roofing bolt. Most DIY places will sell you a box of 100...


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Aug 2014)

There's a seller called "Boltbase" on eBay who's excellent as well - I needed a longer bolt for my front mudguard (after adding a crown mounted cable hanger) and sourced it, and a few spares from them.

I'd also second (for anyone else looking in) the LBS - mine has a few boxes of usefully sized bolts, spacers and brackets.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Aug 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> You want an M5 roofing bolt. Most DIY places will sell you a box of 100...



I have none, but a quick workshop rummage found a pair of M5 x 16mm long pan head.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Aug 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> I have none, but a quick workshop rummage found a pair of M5 x 16mm long pan head.


Look like this


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Aug 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> Look like this
> 
> View attachment 53753



Fits the rack mounting points on my Trek, and since most bikes are universally M4 and M5 is likely to do.
Can be on the way tomorrow FOC if it helps?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Aug 2014)

User said:


> How long does it need to be?


15mm


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2014)

im at my daughters now, but pretty sure i have something to suit , it will be late when i get home , i will pm tomorrow morning if you havnt got fixed up with one.


----------



## stephec (19 Aug 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn Where in Manchester will you be at weekend?

I work in a place that has M5 from about 8mm to about 20mm long.

It'll be Thursday morning before I can get in to check, but if you don't get fixed up let me know and I might be able to give you some this weekend.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Aug 2014)

stephec said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn Where in Manchester will you be at weekend?
> 
> I work in a place that has M5 from about 8mm to about 20mm long.
> 
> It'll be Thursday morning before I can get in to check, but if you don't get fixed up let me know and I might be able to give you some this weekend.


over in Failsworth... in-laws live there. may well be up in Royton as well but not 100% sure on that one yet (or when but probably Saturday).
It is specifically the flat spanner head I am after though please - length is not too much of an issue in that I am going to add a rubber (tap) washer to put between the mudguard and the stay in screws into, so whilst I know 15mm fits, a few mm longer won't be an issue.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Aug 2014)

Not convinced you'll find one with a lower profile head whilst maintaining the same hex head....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Aug 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> Not convinced you'll find one with a lower profile head whilst maintaining the same hex head....


I am happy with the head thickness as it is (it is not that thick - 3mm perhaps?) - nothing has caught on it yet, just don't want an allen key one, prefer the 8mm spanner option (the eccentric BB tool we have fits this and I always carry that when on tour so not a problem)... its just where it is it will fill with crap and crud off the road/tracks and we do go off road on these bike quite frequently...


----------



## stephec (19 Aug 2014)

I'll be in work Thursday morning so I'll grab a few just in case, Failsworth's probably about ten miles from me, and my sister lives near Royton.

Give me a shout by Friday evening if you need them.


----------

